# Tesla is killing it when it comes down to autonomous car.



## jack badly (Apr 13, 2016)

https://www.tesla.com/en_CA/blog/al...w-have-full-self-driving-hardware?redirect=no

This is an hardcore upgrade for Tesla. They are planning to do a drive demonstration from east coast to west coast next year without using wheel or pedal.


----------



## bostonwolf (Mar 25, 2016)

I wish them luck with that, but I doubt it will be successful.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

anyone seen the article which details the terms of use for their autopilot features? you're not allowed to profit by use of the features, any and all ridesharing operation in their vehicle is to be done only by Tesla themselves.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Ya but it still has the driver behind the wheel to take control when needed. If it has an error with the objects on the road. I think this works best highway driving. Trust me I can't wait for the day during a long road trip, just turn auto-drive sit back and sleep/relax. (just alert me) If you guys know Boston well driveless cars would never work, they would need to have areas to pick up PAX like bus stops. Because the system won't let the car be double parked. So with street parking where are they going to pick up the PAX.


----------



## jack badly (Apr 13, 2016)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/tesl...hailing-business-next-143438455--finance.html

Tesla have just beaten out Uber to the driverless carsharing race. I believed Uber job will not last for the next 5 years.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

jack badly said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/tesl...hailing-business-next-143438455--finance.html
> 
> Tesla have just beaten out Uber to the driverless carsharing race. I believed Uber job will not last for the next 5 years.


Tesla's are too expensive to beat out Uber even if they come first. Tesla is blowing it by not designing simpler cars and pairing with a TNC, IMHO.


----------

